# How much backing do I need?



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess I could look this up on line but I trust the info I get from OGF more than the random stuff from the WWW.

I am purchasing a Sage 1880 fly reel and I would like to know how much backing I should put on it. This is a large arbor reel and is rated for 7 to 9 wt. fly line. I can get 100 yards of 20 lb. test backing for $9.99. I am combining it with 25 meter (82 feet) of fly line plus leader and tippet. Would this be enough line total? Or should I go with 200 yards of backing? I will be using this rig primarily for steelhead and maybe carp in the summer.

Thanks to those who respond.

-Randallbob


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I just bought the same reel from cabelas on sale for $80. Used the reel this past weekend in Michigan for salmon. I had 100 yards of backing and 90 feet of fly line and a 9 foot leader. I was super happy with the reel and my entire setup. Hope this helps 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

If the reel will handle 200 yards, I'd put close to that on it. It's not so much that you will actually need 200 yards of backing, you want the fly line and backing to take up virtually the whole capacity of the reel. That way each turn of the handle is picking up line faster. The less backing, the smaller the diameter of the spool the line is taking up. A smaller diameter means slower line pickup. The traditional way to see how much you can get on it is to spool it backwards with the fly line first, then the backing. Then you know exactly how much the spool can handle. Of course the miserable part of that is stripping it back off and spooling it up correctly.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 1680 which is the same size I think. I have 200 yards of 20# backing on it with 8wt line. I have only been into my backing maybe a couple times when fishing for steelhead but I mostly fish smaller streams. Fishing larger water might get you into your backing more often. I did foul hook one one time and was half way through my backing in about 2 seconds though lol before I just grabbed the reel to break off the tippit. I agree with what thecream said about the backing to just fill up the spool.


----------

